# Alphabetisch durch Liste navigieren



## AROSABLU (15. September 2003)

Moin, ich möchte in einer umfangreichen Liste ein Alphabet erstellen, mit dem erreicht wird, daß, wenn man auf den entsprechenden Buchstaben klickt, man in der Liste auf den ersten Namen mit jenem Anfangsbuchstaben gelangt. Wie kann ich das erreichen? Danke im voraus...

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. September 2003)

Dazu gibts sogenannte "Anker".Das funktioniert so:


```
<!--Der Buchstabenlink-->
<a href="#das_A">A</a>

<!--der passende Anker dazu-->
<a name="das_A">Anfang</a>
```


----------



## AROSABLU (15. September 2003)

Moin Fatalus, danke für die Antwort, aber als Laie kann ich damit noch nichts anfangen. Wo muß ich was hinsetzen? Bitte eine Erklärung für Doofe ;o)


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. September 2003)

Das Kommt in die Seite,zwischen die<body>-Tags....dort wo du es hinhabenwillst
	
	
	



```
<body>
<a href="#das_A">A</a>
<a href="#das_B">B</a>
<a href="#das_C">C</a>
<a href="#das_D">D</a>
<a href="#das_E">E</a>
<a href="#das_F">F</a>
<!--.....................-->
<a name="das_A">Anton</a>
<a name="das_B">Berta</a>
<a name="das_C">Christa</a>
<a name="das_D">Dieter</a>
<a name="das_E">Emil</a>
<a name="das_F">Fritz</a>
</body
```
die ersten 6 Sachen sind Links zu den 2ten 6 Sachen,das erste eine Link zu "Anton",das 2te zu Berta usw.(ich woll jetzt nicht das ganze alphabet durchgehen  )


----------



## AROSABLU (15. September 2003)

Vielen Dank, jetzt hab ich's kapiert


----------

